# Is Health Ins Hosp cover only + HSF = Health Ins including Outpatient cover?



## ajapale (21 Aug 2013)

snowyb said:


> .... regarding having health insurance hospital cover and also a HSF cash plan,  it works out more or less the same price as having a health insurance plan that includes outpatient cover. The HSF cash plans are not good value as they only offer 10 gp visits between the whole family for a year.




Broadly speaking is Health Insurance (Hosp Cover Only) + HSF (Hospital Saturday Fund) = Health Insurance with Outpatient cover?


----------



## emeralds (22 Aug 2013)

ajapale said:


> Broadly speaking is Health Insurance (Hosp Cover Only) + HSF (Hospital Saturday Fund) = Health Insurance with Outpatient cover?



More or less.
We have HSF and have found it great value. We hardly ever go to the GP (family of 2 adults and 2 children and might have 3 visits between us in a year). It has been invaluable for physiotherapy, acupuncture, dental and optical, medical devices - son had to get expensive prescribed orthototic insoles that cost €225 and they were fully covered....


----------



## ajapale (22 Aug 2013)

Hi Emerald,

Do you have hospital cover with a insurer as well?

Which HSF plan are you on?

Do you claim HSF every six months?

aj


----------



## emeralds (22 Aug 2013)

We have switched from VHI to Glo Health Better Plan. We did not include the Glo Heath outpatient cover because we have HSF instead.

My husband and I each have a HSF policy. We each pay 26.50 per month. The kids are on both plans. I am covered under his policy and he is covered under mine. So we get back 100% of all claims. For instance I have just posted off a claim form which will cover €200 for orthodontic bills, €30 for blood tests, €100 for physiotherapy sessions and €120 for new glasses. We use a broad range of non-gp services which are covered under HSF. I send off claims as we incur them. Paid directly into our bank account. Very efficient and have never had a problem in the 14 years we have been with them.


----------



## ajapale (22 Aug 2013)

emeralds said:


> We have switched from VHI to *Glo Health Better* Plan. We did not include the Glo Heath outpatient cover because we have HSF instead.



Thanks emerald, Im in much the same situation and will have a look at *Glo Health Better without the outpatient cover*.

Im on the 50% HSF plan. My experience with them is OK but I do have a few niggles! Claiming within 6 months mean that you have to be highly organised and allow for disruptions such as holidays, Christmas etc. I have occasionally exceeded my 12 months rolling balance for one category or other usually pharmacy.

From what I can see they are easier to claim from than the health insurers.



emeralds said:


> I send off claims as we incur them. Paid directly into our  bank account.


 Yes that seems to be the trick!


----------



## emeralds (22 Aug 2013)

I always have a few spare claim forms in the house. Send them as soon as I have a claim.


----------



## calin (22 Aug 2013)

I have a question, still trying to figure out my health insurance and interested about the Glo Health & HSF.

SO I just chatted to someone working there online and was told 

*you: *Can you tell me if its possible to get the Health Better Plan with no out patients on it?
*Laura: *Unfortunately we cannot remove benefits from the plan.
*Laura: *A health insurance policy has to have at least a small aspect of out patient benefits.
*you: *even if I already have HSF?
*Laura: *Yes, our Better plan does not include GP etc. It only includes things like radiology, pathology and consultant visits.


This is the transcript from the conversation going on at the moment with 'Laura'.  

So my question whats the benefit of having health insurance and HSF?? Sorry not v familiar with HSF!


----------



## ajapale (22 Aug 2013)

calin said:


> A health insurance policy has to have at least a small aspect of out patient benefits.



Thanks Calin, thats interesting! Ill pose that quote as a separate question.

If that it indeed true then I would be going for the least cover in the outpatients category perhaps with a very high excess if thats possible. And one that does not include "quack" cures such as homoeopathy etc.


----------



## emeralds (22 Aug 2013)

Glohealth Better Plan does not have gp cover..It does have outpatient cover. you can add on (at a cost) a Daily Care Plan and/or a Hospital Care plan.


----------

